# What kind of telespcopic pole pruner do you recomend?



## ForTheArborist (Oct 30, 2009)

I bought the Fruskar pole pruner, and it was so, so while it lasted. I liked how the draw string for the lopper was fixed into the pole. The blade became kind of flimsy and useless before too long. Eventually the aluminum section of the pole was jammed into something some howt, and it was waste soon after. Those things now sell for $90. I bought mine for about $50.

A pole pruner blade shouldn't be flimsy. It oughta be rigid under the load. I'm looking in Home Depot and Dixie Line, and I'm just seeing the same flimsy blades for sale. I'm going to Ace and Lowes this morning, but do they sell the good kind?

I expect that there is an industrial grade pole pruner for self-respecting tree workers out there. Is there any info you'd like to offer about that?


----------



## beowulf343 (Oct 30, 2009)

http://www.sherrilltree.com/Professional-Gear/Complete-Systems/Pole-Saw-1019

http://www.sherrilltree.com/Professional-Gear/Complete-Systems/Pole-Saw-1021


Most people say silky has the best extendable pole saws. I've always preferred the jamison rigid poles though.


----------



## ForTheArborist (Oct 30, 2009)

beowulf343 said:


> http://www.sherrilltree.com/Professional-Gear/Complete-Systems/Pole-Saw-1019
> 
> http://www.sherrilltree.com/Professional-Gear/Complete-Systems/Pole-Saw-1021
> 
> ...



That Silky Hayauchi looks like a good cutter. I like those scoring hooks on each end of the blade. I wonder how rigid the blades are.


----------



## treeseer (Oct 30, 2009)

many good pruners around but not at home depot.

my fisakrs is holding up fine but i do not use it on big wood.

attached review may help


----------



## arbor pro (Oct 30, 2009)

ForTheAction said:


> That Silky Hayauchi looks like a good cutter. I like those scoring hooks on each end of the blade. I wonder how rigid the blades are.



Rigid enough to not crack or break but flexible enough to bend over 45 degrees if a branch hangs up on it without breaking it.

Honestly, one of the best tools you will ever buy for the money. I love the 21' Silky Hayauchi saw.

I think I'll buy a 12' longboy next spring for use in the aerial lift.


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Oct 30, 2009)

I have a friend who swears by the Silky, and I have on my list to try one sometime. But have always used the Jamison - have seveal attachments for the ends - and it is same size as my Big Shot poles.


----------



## arbor pro (Oct 30, 2009)

TreeClimber57 said:


> I have a friend who swears by the Silky, and I have on my list to try one sometime. But have always used the Jamison - have seveal attachments for the ends - and it is same size as my Big Shot poles.



Jamisons are nice for 1 or 2 sections but way too much wobble when you get more than a couple connected IMO. the Silky definitely has some flex to it when extended out all the way but no slop in the connections like the jameson poles I have. I only use the jamesons to pull down widowmakers and hangers. for pruning, I use the silky.


----------



## TreeW?rx (Oct 31, 2009)

I had both the Fiskars and Corona telescoping pole saws when I started. I hated using them. they either got stuck in the cut or the pole wouldnt stay together. It kept getting longer on every pull. I got the jameson poles and the big Fano cutting head. It was like changing from a dull meat cleaver to a light saber. I have been considering the Silky pole saws. Their hand saws are top notch and the japanese always seem to make things like that better. Might be nice for the bucket.


----------



## treeseer (Oct 31, 2009)

TreeCo said:


> I had the ARS telescoping pole saw and it lasted for almost two months!


Did you ever contact them about the broken [part?


> The telescoping poles saws are just not tough enough to hold up to tree work....IMO.........and too expensive for what the buyer gets for their money.


total BS based on ig--lack of knowledge.

Try them, you will like them.


----------



## ATH (Oct 31, 2009)

I have a Silky Hayate and wouldn't want to be without it. You do have to be careful about crushing the poles as if you dent one you can't use any of them. I did that once, and cut all of the sections it short. So now I have one that extends to about 12' and I bought a new one.

It definately pays its way. Don't use it a ton, but it is well worth it IN THE RIGHT CIRCUMSTANCES. I had a Corona before I started doing professional tree work. I think I brought it on the job one time... Not a professional tool.

As for saw rigidity of the Hayate: It is a a pull saw (just like their hand saws). If you try to cut on the push stroke it will flex (just like their hand saws). I'd say the Hayate blade is really close to being the same gauge as the Sugoi (sp?) hand saw - just a longer blade so it has a tiny bit more flex to it. Watch for sales I paid less thatn $200 each time I bought one.


----------



## adam (Oct 31, 2009)

*Hayauchi*

is great, much better than other polesaws that I've been using before. I have to add however that I work currently full time on the golfcourse, place with NO overhead powerlines...If I had to use Hayauchi somwhere near the powerline, well, I would still try to install just the head to a fiberglass pole. Blade itself is absolutely amazing.


----------



## treeseer (Oct 31, 2009)

TreeCo said:


> Y .the ARS is wasted and the Jameson's are still working!
> 
> I still may buy a Silky telescoping saw but have been holding off as the Jameson does what I need to do plus......I get 20ft. plus my height reach with my Jameson set up using the eight and two sixes.



Brother Dan,

Can you use that 20' jameson rig from the top of one tree to make a cut 20' to your side? I pruned 3 trees from one spot last monday; a 50'+ stretch, by reaching with the hayauchi. crude cuts but on small wood 4-6". the blade is worth what it costs; amazing tough.

never tood the hayate into a tree--way too heavy to reach sideways.


----------



## treeseer (Oct 31, 2009)

*Laser Cuts with new pole saw*

Here's an amazing new tool; cauterizes as it cuts.


----------



## Magnum783 (Oct 31, 2009)

There is one good thing about the jamison poles is that you can replace every part of them. If you drop a big a limb on them. you can just cut them shorter and put a new ferrel on the end and you are back in business. The wobble sucks and there is no other way to put than that. That part sucks but if you stay with two section or less you will be fine. I guess this is just my opinion.


----------



## ForTheArborist (Nov 1, 2009)

treeseer said:


> Here's an amazing new tool; cauterizes as it cuts.



Ya, I saw that one. Didn't buy it.

Great thread. I know what to get now, and most importantly why. Thanks


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 1, 2009)

*pole saws*

just in case u arent fully aware aluminum poles can and will kill you dead around power lines i know you are aware of that right but what about when you swing it around and you dont see the wire huh get jameson poles they are insulated dont learn the hard way some really good advice i hope everyone takes. lone wolf


----------



## tree md (Nov 1, 2009)

Another fan of the Hayauchi here. I have bought three of them in three years but that was due to rough treatment doing storm work. You need to take care of them and use them in the right circumstance but they rock when needed. The will not retract if you dent the pole, as has been mentioned, you just need to be easy on them, I've got an old one that I use for parts on my newer one. Have already cannibalized the old one for the blade and a section of pole.


----------



## beowulf343 (Nov 1, 2009)

lone wolf said:


> just in case u arent fully aware aluminum poles can and will kill you dead around power lines i know you are aware of that right but what about when you swing it around and you dont see the wire huh get jameson poles they are insulated dont learn the hard way some really good advice i hope everyone takes. lone wolf



Actually, better advice is to always know where you are positioned in relation to the wires. Just because the jameson's are insulated doesn't mean they will always protect you. I've gotten shocked off a wet set. Plus old poles and dirty poles will also lessen the dielectric properties. Not to mention power can travel down the rope of a pole clip head.


----------



## Shaun Bowler (Nov 1, 2009)

Do not get an Echo-POS
The Stilhs are not much better, but if you need to use one, that is the tool for you/us.
All of the ones I have used are under powered and make poor cuts.
Maybe a ladder would be a better investment.


----------



## ATH (Nov 1, 2009)

beowulf343 said:


> Actually, better advice is to always know where you are positioned in relation to the wires. Just because the jameson's are insulated doesn't mean they will always protect you. I've gotten shocked off a wet set. Plus old poles and dirty poles will also lessen the dielectric properties. Not to mention power can travel down the rope of a pole clip head.


The only ones that are di-electrically tested are the core-filled Jamisons - right? And they need to be well-maintained to stay that way (and I'm no line expert but periodically tested too, no?).

If it is not di-electrically tested, you need to treat a fiberglass pole just like you would an aluminum pole when you are around lines.


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 2, 2009)

*poles*

I agree you dont want to touch the lines with anything but rather have jameson fiberglass than aluminum .aluminum poles are a sure electrocution is all im trying to tell you guys go with the fiberglass core filled keep it clean and yes a dirty or wet rope will conduct power and face the wires and be aware


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 2, 2009)

*poles*

yep seen them lite up on two or three occasions people think the insulation keeps you safe sometimes yes other times no no fear is a stupid thing


----------



## lego1970 (Nov 2, 2009)

I really like the wooden poles but I have hollow core jameson fiberglass poles. They work good until you try to attach three poles together then they get pretty wobbly, but you still can make small cuts with it. I used either a stihl or silky telescoping aluminum pole a few times and it cut really sweet, but the poles would always jam up. Also, as mentioned I don't like doing residential work with aluminum polesaws or ladders. We never had core filled poles when I used to do line clearance but the wooden and hollow fiberglass poles we had were used as hotsticks all the time. Core filled fiberglass poles are probably a little overkill just for residential work, but aluminum poles offer no protection. Sure you should never contact the line doing resdential work, but if a green horned groundsman picks it up he may not be as observant to electrical hazards as a seasoned groundsman or climber. Also if you ever do need a hotstick for some type of emergency, you definatly can't use an aluminum pole. Considering this topic and advice is for FTA, I think he should start out with at least a fiberglass pole since he may not have a keen eye for electrical hazards or accidently drop a branch into a powerline. FTA, if you read this, remember that as mentioned, a wet pole or string can still zap you. Maybe not at full potential, but definatly enough to bruise the heart and possibly kill you.


----------



## beowulf343 (Nov 2, 2009)

lone wolf said:


> no fear is a stupid thing



This is comical, someone doesn't like what i have to say, so they think the answer is to criticize my sig. In your case, failure to understand punctuation is a stupid thing. 

It's interesting, you obviously didn't like me correcting you. Think about it for a minute. This site has people of all experience levels. Your advice is spot on for guys who have been climbing a while. But the original poster in this thread comes across as very inexperienced. (No offense to the op, just the way i read you.) He doesn't know the limitations of the advice you gave him. He could read your post and think to himself "i'll get the jameson's, they'll protect me if i'm working around power." And 95% of the time, they will. But he doesn't have the experience to know the situations where the jameson's won't protect him. I'm not disagreeing with what you said at all. It's why i use the jameson's. However, i was attempting to apply your advice to the original poster's experience. You know and i know power can travel down wet poles, or the pruner string, does this guy? 

As for my sig, very simple-got out of tree many years ago and there was a kid watching. He said, "man, you must have no fear?" I replied "no dude, fear is what keeps me from doing something stupid." 
Check out the question mark and the comma.


----------



## treeseer (Nov 2, 2009)

beowulf343 said:


> got out of tree many years ago and there was a kid watching. He said, "man, you must have no fear?" I replied "no dude, fear is what keeps me from doing something stupid."



Great anecdote, and motto.

Yeah poles and wires; never the twain shall meet, or sparks fly!

:blob6:


----------



## treemandan (Nov 2, 2009)

*Memories of poles past*

Bought new for 40 bucks in 96 at HD. I fitted the original head with pro blades and the clip was pretty good. 










The pole itself was rendered short prematurely ( in about 2 weeks) by a young lady driving through the cones but the head was around for quite some time. I took the blade off to clip and the string off to saw.


When I went back to get another pole they only had the newer version with the threaded collar which was nice compared to the wing-nut on the old one. I put the old head on the new pole which worked out to be lighter, sturdy and I used it for years and years ( still do, its over ten years old).But it wasn't a good tool for rope placement so I put a pro head on it after the original pole clip went south.

I recently got a longer Jameson. The yellow one ; as the 2nd old red fiska has started to fray ( after more years and years) on the inner pole at the bottom and the knobby on the threaded collar are worn down considerably. The yellow pole is like 14 feet which I find a tad to long when moving in the canopy so I guess I will shuffle down to the dam store and get a smaller unit. Here is what is on the end of the very first pole I ever bought and when I get the new shoter pole it will be my fourth.


----------



## treemandan (Nov 2, 2009)

treeseer said:


> Here's an amazing new tool; cauterizes as it cuts.



That's the glint of the sun on a blade. It does look like the limbs are falling fast and numerous though so maybe its really a laser. Where do I get one?


----------



## treemandan (Nov 2, 2009)

Shaun Bowler said:


> Do not get an Echo-POS
> The Stilhs are not much better, but if you need to use one, that is the tool for you/us.
> All of the ones I have used are under powered and make poor cuts.
> Maybe a ladder would be a better investment.



That's right ! but I think we are on to manual pole saws rather than power stick saws. Man, just Friday I was wearing my ass off thinking I should get one of those Stihl units that fit on my weed eater. Maybe not as tough as the actuall telescoping power stick saw.


----------



## treeseer (Nov 2, 2009)

treemandan said:


> That's the glint of the sun on a blade. It does look like the limbs are falling fast and numerous though so maybe its really a laser. Where do I get one?


Call Yewda; he'll fix you up! 

Some of those branches may have been hangers; this was post-ice pruning and yes the owner caught the sun just right as i lasersliced those tips. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## treemandan (Nov 2, 2009)

treeseer said:


> Call Yewda; he'll fix you up!
> 
> Some of those branches may have been hangers; this was post-ice pruning and yes the owner caught the sun just right as i lasersliced those tips. :greenchainsaw:



I started to get excited when I saw it. Whne you first see the pic you see the fallen limbs and it makes you think that it was a laser


----------



## TreeW?rx (Nov 2, 2009)

Quick interject. Bought the Sthil Powered pole saw. I thought it would be the answer to all my prayers. Extra 7' of reach, oh baby. Well, it does have its place. When I am doing a removal on a particularly bushy tree, it is nice for getting the bucket in to the trunk. You can slice off branches several feet back instead of going in 12" at a time with the T-handle. After I get to the trunk, I send it down. On the ground they are almost useless. I can cut faster with a Jameson/Fano than I can get the damned thing to start. Only Sthil I have that runs like crap. I have taken it in 3 times and the tech says it runs like the book says it should.


----------



## lego1970 (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm not a big fan of the powerhead polesaws. There are times when it's been nice like when raising trees along a street for city contracts where you have miles of walking and trimming, or raising trees in a parking lot. The other nice thing is putting a hedge trimmer attachment on and cleaning up bushes or hedges, but aside from that, I hate useing them and they are generally the last tool in the shed I reach for.


----------



## oxbow (Nov 22, 2009)

*Another vote for the Silky Hayauchi*



arbor pro said:


> Rigid enough to not crack or break but flexible enough to bend over 45 degrees if a branch hangs up on it without breaking it.
> 
> Honestly, one of the best tools you will ever buy for the money. I love the 21' Silky Hayauchi saw.




Only other saws I ever used were "hardware Store" brands. Still can't believe how well it cuts. It didn't take long to learn that you simply pull the saw toward you, don't apply downward pressure. The further it's extended, the better it cuts (must be the weight of the pole).

BTW, the instructions say to use the extensions only in the lockable positions.


----------

